# It smells good, it smells like Lisbon 😍



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Hello everyone*, my name is Marcio and I'm from Lisbon, to be more exact, from Loures, which is about 20km from Lisbon.

In this Topic, I will show you the beauty and vibrant city of Lisbon, the capital city of Portugal.

I use my phone (OPPO A15) to capture the photos, not being a perfect camera like an Iphone, most of the photos that will be placed here will not have good qualities, especially those taken at night.

Hope you like it!!!!


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

Yesterday, I and two other friends went for a walk through Lisbon and we went through several historical monuments that are part of Lisbon's history.

First we were at the famous Rossio railway station, I was only able to take pictures of the interior, but the entrance to the station is completely fabulous : 
























































Just ahead, we pass by Rua augusta, completely full of people and restaurants and much more.



















So, we arrived at the terreiro do Paço, it's beautiful isn't it?

Statue Dom José I.




























Well, these were the tests I took yesterday, tomorrow I will possibly go to other areas, such as the Lisbon City Council, which has beautiful architecture and many more.

Now stay with this fantastic image of Christ the King and the 25th of April bridge.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Lisbon


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Lisbon


Thank you very much.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Lisbon is one of the most gorgeous cities on Earth


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

Let's go for another adventure???

This time, we started at* Praça da Figueira* which is located in downtown Lisbon.

Take a look :




























After that, I proceeded to the *Santa Justa Elevator*, built in 1901, it is a public transport system, located in the center of Lisbon, in the district of the same name.

It connects Rua do Ouro and Rua do Carmo to Largo do Carmo and is one of the most interesting monuments in downtown Lisbon. It consists of a metal tower where two cabins circulate, and a walkway that connects the upper floor to the Carmo area.










For the first time , I visited the *Lisbon Cathedral ( Sé de Lisboa )* , Its construction began in the second half of the 12th century, after the city was conquered from the Moors by D. Afonso Henriques, and today it presents itself as a mixture of architectural styles. It has been classified as a National Monument since 1910.










I've just decided to go for a walk through the *Baixa-Chiado* , famous for its vibrant nightlife with bars and clubs and lots of people.

*Baixa*, literally translated as 'low', is situated in the gulf between the two main hills of the city and is the central business and shopping district of the capital.





































Another day of adventures, next time, I will go to *Torre de Belém, Padrao dos Descobrimentos, Monastery of Jeronimos, Time out market, Lx Factory* and much more.

There is still so much more to explore in the beautiful Portuguese capital.


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Amazing pics of our lovely capital


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Lisbon


----------



## Ahmedn97 (Aug 27, 2015)

Neat photos! I used to visit Lisbon every year, up until 2020. Definitely need to revisit and climb all the hillside streets once more. The city looks beautiful as always.


----------



## HoustonianRob (Feb 5, 2019)

Thank you so much for this thread, I am so excited to see what's coming up! Me and my hubby are planning a trip to visit Lisbon and the Algarve region + Amsterdam next year. That public elevator looks like a must see.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

HoustonianRob said:


> Thank you so much for this thread, I am so excited to see what's coming up! Me and my hubby are planning a trip to visit Lisbon and the Algarve region + Amsterdam next year. That public elevator looks like a must see.


I'm glad you liked it, I've always dreamed of showing the beautiful Portuguese capital to the world.

I hope you have an unforgettable stay and travel around the city like never before.

More adventures will come.😊


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Hello again, it's me again, Marcio , *and today I traveled to the area of Belém and Cais do Sodre to discover the wonders of Lisbon.

Today was a very hot day, but I survived.

To get to Belem, I needed to take a train in Entrecampos, and from there, get off at Alcantara Terra and catch a bus.

and as soon as I get off the bus, I come across two beautiful buildings.










Moving on, I pass by the museum of art, architecture and technology.

Here is a building that looks like a factory that you see in the image below:



















Next to it, there is a building with more modern and futuristic architecture, with beautiful views of the 25 de Abril bridge and Cristo Rei.






































More of MAAT :




























This is one of the famous monuments in Lisbon, the Padrao dos Descobrimentos , 
Padrão dos Descobrimentos was first erected in 1940, in a temporary form, as part of the Portuguese World Exhibition, built with perishable materials. It had a light iron and cement frame, while the moulded sculpture had a light iron and cement frame, while the moulded sculpture was made of gypsum (formed of plaster and burlap, and reinforced by a wooden and iron structure).
The monument was reconstructed in 1960 to mark 500 years since the death of the Infante Dom Henrique (Henry the Navigator). This time it was made of concrete and rose-tinted Leiria stone masonry, with the sculptures made of Sintra limestone masonry.














































Another monument that was, was the tower of belem, the is a 16th-century fortification located in Lisbon that served as a point of embarkation and disembarkation for Portuguese explorers and as a ceremonial gateway to Lisbon. It was built during the height of the Portuguese Renaissance, and is a prominent example of the Portuguese Manueline style, but it also incorporates hints of other architectural styles.The structure was built from lioz limestone and is composed of a bastion and a 30-metre (98.4 ft),four-storey tower.




























Next stop, Cais do Sodré, vibrant area, beautiful coastal area, nothing much to say, because if I say more, you won't be able to resist not visiting it.














































And this was the visit, I visited belem and went to cais do sodre. Tomorrow I will go to several viewpoints to capture the beauty of Lisbon and I will go to the park a lot that I will not say.

See you tomorrow.


----------



## HoustonianRob (Feb 5, 2019)

What happened to this thread? @MarciuSky2


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Lisbon


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

HoustonianRob said:


> What happened to this thread? @MarciuSky2


Well , i dont have anymore my transport pass and now is difficult to travel , but soon i will be back !!!!!


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Lisbon


Thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

MarciuSky2 said:


> Thanks


Welcome


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pictures, I visited Lisbon a few years ago and I think it must be the most beautiful city in the whole Europe!


----------

